# Mid-Late season Guide work available immediately!



## jwick (Oct 20, 2005)

Did you know that the Arkansas River has a Voluntary Flow Program coordinating upstream water releases with downstream water rights holders to supplement the native flows when the native run-off starts to subside? This means more water and a longer season than other rivers in the west!

Lost Paddle Rafting- We're a busy, family owned and operated river outfitter based in Canon City, Colorado and we are seeking experienced river guides for the remainder of the 2022 whitewater rafting season on the Arkansas River to go through September 11th. We operate day trips and overnight excursions from Brown's Canyon to the Royal Gorge section. Our primary bread-and-butter half and full-day run(s) are the Bighorn Sheep Canyon and The Royal Gorge. A minimum of class III rafting experience is preferred, though we do offer guide training programs. We are a company composed of professional fun-loving river folk looking to add some motivated river guides to our staff. We offer competitive pay and a laid-back work environment. Read our reviews on TripAdvisor and Google! To join our team call Jim or Kelly at 719.275.0884

SYOTR!

Inexperienced wanna-be-guides may apply for our training program by calling 719.275.0884

Other open positions include: Safety/Photo Kayaker, CDL Driver, Office Staff

https://www.lostpaddlerafting.com

*Since 2003*


----------

